# iCare Credit provides HVAC Customers The Ability To Make Smarter Decisions



## Patrick Rangely (Mar 13, 2012)

<P><U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11pt">iCare Credit provides HVAC Customers The Ability To Make Smarter Decisions by Conserving Their Capital, While Saving Energy!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></SPAN></U></P>
<P><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 11pt">iCare® Credit<SPAN style="mso-spacerun: yes">  </SPAN>- Headquartered in Atlanta Georgia</SPAN><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"> offers convenient financing for residential HVAC (heating, ventilation, and air conditioning) equipment purchases. We offer 0% interest, everyone approved with no credit check.<SPAN style="mso-spacerun: yes">  </SPAN>Heating and Air conditioning companies all over the United States are taking advantage of iCare Credits consumer credit program.<BR><BR>“We provide instant credit for customers seeking air conditioning improvement or replacement. iCare Credit provides the next generation of home comfort system financing, <SPAN style="COLOR: black">explained iCare Credit’s VP of Marketing Patrick Rangely</SPAN>. The HVAC businesses that offer iCare Credit to their customers simply love our program.<SPAN style="mso-spacerun: yes">  </SPAN><SPAN style="COLOR: black">HVAC companies are losing money every day because their customers can’t afford to pay for large repairs or upgrades. We offer a valuable and much needed solution to these problems.”</SPAN><o></o></SPAN></P>
<P><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11pt">Upgrading your customer’s HVAC system can potentially reduce their home’s energy consumption by 30 to 40%. <SPAN style="COLOR: black">Whether you're installing a new heating, ventilation and air conditioning system (HVAC) or replacing an existing system, chances are your customers will spend several thousand dollars. The Environmental Protection Agency notes that as much as half the energy used in your home goes toward heating and cooling, so installing the right HVAC system for your building is important. <BR><BR>With an incredible 0% interest, Everyone Approved, No Credit Check Program, iCare Credit allows for even those with poor or slow credit ratings, and even bankruptcies on their records to get the financing they need to get the heating and air system they need. “It’s simple; all your customers have to do is fill out a simple payment plan agreement, on a program that won’t put them or their family in harm’s way. It’s a win-win situation for both the business and the consumer. Heating and Air Conditioning companies everywhere will increase their profitability, while customers will be able to afford the HVAC equipment and upgrades they need.” said Rangely.</SPAN><o></o></SPAN></P>
<P><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11pt">If you are a replacement or home improvement contractor and want to learn more about offering iCare Credit to your customers to increase your sales please feel free to visit our website at </SPAN><A href="http://www.icarecreditcorp.com/"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"><FONT color=#0000ff>www.icarecreditcorp.com</FONT></SPAN></A><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial','sans-serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11pt"> <o></o></SPAN></P>
<P></P>


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Hvac customer should think wise before purchasing an item as it will cost or add more on the list of monthly bill, so I think it's good to buy and canvass how much it cost.


----------



## Spyke45 (Sep 26, 2012)

Looked at this site and it looked real fishy.


----------



## jonathancaplan (Dec 12, 2012)

Spyke45 said:


> Looked at this site and it looked real fishy.


100% agree...it looked real fishy


----------

